# Los Hombres hunting club



## daly (Nov 6, 2012)

I was on this lease a couple yrs. ago and looking for a contact number or if Kevin is still running it? Also looking for another duck/dove lease in the galveston/brazoria area for a reasonable price?


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

daly said:


> I was on this lease a couple yrs. ago and looking for a contact number or if Kevin is still running it? Also looking for another duck/dove lease in the galveston/brazoria area for a reasonable price?


Yeah, I'll PM you Kevin's number......

PM sent.....


----------



## Goose Lover (Jan 23, 2012)

What is Los Hombres Hunting Club? 

Any details that you could provide?


----------



## daly (Nov 6, 2012)

Goose Lover said:


> What is Los Hombres Hunting Club?
> 
> Any details that you could provide?


Its a dove/duck/goose lease in Brazoria county.


----------



## tpevoto (Aug 10, 2012)

Can you also PM me that info? Thanks


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Opened a can of worms...


----------



## aggiebronco (Aug 18, 2013)

I was looking for Kevin's contact info. Can anyone pass it along? 
I just moved to the Lake Jackson area and met a few members of Los Hombres at a De-snaking training for dogs. They said the club had a website, but I can't seem to find it. I'm very interested in getting some more details. Thanks.


----------



## Xpress89 (Dec 20, 2012)

Mojo281 said:


> Opened a can of worms...


You got that right. I think its all full the last time i talked to Kevin, may be wrong tho. Looking forward to teal season. This will be my first yr on it.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

I heard there will be no second cut on the rice this year for teal season and the ponds will not get filled until late October if they can get the water.. Sounds like they are suffering just like the rest of us that are dependent on a water source.. Good luck I hope that is just a rumor and yall stack em up!!!


----------



## Swampstomper (Apr 19, 2010)

Robert A. said:


> I heard there will be no second cut on the rice this year for teal season and the ponds will not get filled until late October if they can get the water.. Sounds like they are suffering just like the rest of us that are dependent on a water source.. Good luck I hope that is just a rumor and yall stack em up!!![/QUOT
> 
> Not a rumor, no second crop rice water from the Brazos this season. May be able to get water for the ponds if they say it,s for crawfish farming, which they do. Good luck to you guys.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Haven't talked to him lately but i'm just about sure he has openings....


----------



## aggiebronco (Aug 18, 2013)

Brete said:


> Haven't talked to him lately but i'm just about sure he has openings....


Do you mind passing along his contact info? I'm really interested in getting on the lease.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

aggiebronco said:


> Do you mind passing along his contact info? I'm really interested in getting on the lease.


Ckeck your PM's....


----------

